# [kernel]2.6.19-r5 Problemino[Risolto]

## Cristian75

Salve ho installato gentoo sul portatile nuovo con il kernel del livecd tutto bene 

mentre se provo di aggiornare con il nuovo kernel al boot del pc mi dice che non trova la partizione di boot 

il kernel lo ho compilato con genkernel posto qualke dato per far capire meglio la situazione 

menu.lst

```
default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,2)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux genkernel

root (hd0,2)

kernel /kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.19-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda6  doscsi vga=792 splash=silent

initrd /initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.19-gentoo-r5

title=Gentoo Linux <======= questo funziona regolarmente.....

root (hd0,2)

kernel /kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.17-gentoo-r7 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda6  doscsi

initrd /initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.17-gentoo-r7

title=Possible Windows P1

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1

title=Possible Windows P2

rootnoverify (hd0,1)

makeactive

chainloader +1
```

fstab

```
/dev/sda3    /boot    ext2    defaults       1 2

/dev/sda5    none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/sda6    /    ext3    defaults       0 1

none        /proc     proc    defaults          0 0

none        /dev/shm  tmpfs   defaults          0 0

```

dove sbaglio ?

grazie a tutti

----------

## crisandbea

questo

```
vga=792 splash=silent
```

 stà sulla riga con questo 

```
kernel /kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.19-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192
```

hai abilitato il supporto per ext2 compilando il kernel??

nel caso nessuna delle due probabili soluzioni funge, riesci a postare l'errore preciso ??

ciao

----------

## Cristian75

Si stà sulla stessa riga...

per il supporto ext2 direi di si anche perche avendo usato genkernel dovrebbe attivarlo lui dico bene ? 

cmq ora ricontrollo il tutto e posto l'errore preciso 

```
block device /de/sda6 is not a valid root device...

the root block device is unspecified or not detected.
```

grazie...

----------

## crisandbea

 *Cristian75 wrote:*   

> Si stà sulla stessa riga...
> 
> per il supporto ext2 direi di si anche perche avendo usato genkernel dovrebbe attivarlo lui dico bene ? 
> 
> cmq ora ricontrollo il tutto e posto l'errore preciso 
> ...

 

si di solito genkernel lo inserisce, infatti nn è quello l'errore,  o almeno da quello che hai postato sembrerebbe che vi sia un'errore di scrittura o in 

```
grub.conf
```

 oppure 

```
/etc/fstab
```

   poichè qui

```
block device /de/sda6
```

 mancherebbe una v

ciao

----------

## Cristian75

Ciao scusa ma mi sono sbagliato io a scrivere nel errore ce scritto /dev/sda6

scusami ma continuo a non capire dove sbaglio 

il fatto che il pc con il kernel2.6.17-r7 vada mi fa pensare che sia grub.conf che fstab siano coretti mi sbaglio?

cmq ora sto ricompilando il kernel attivando varie opzioni...

----------

## crisandbea

 *Cristian75 wrote:*   

> Ciao scusa ma mi sono sbagliato io a scrivere nel errore ce scritto /dev/sda6
> 
> scusami ma continuo a non capire dove sbaglio 
> 
> il fatto che il pc con il kernel2.6.17-r7 vada mi fa pensare che sia grub.conf che fstab siano coretti mi sbaglio?
> ...

 

dovrebbe essere come dici tu, però una controllatina non guasta mai,  dopo aver verificato i due file , verifica il kernel.

ciao

----------

## Cristian75

Rieccomi a me sembrano ok i file ora li posto per fare capire bene 

Grub.conf

```
default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,2)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux genkernel

root (hd0,2)

kernel /kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.19-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda6  doscsi vga=792 splash=silent

initrd /initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.19-gentoo-r5

title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,2)

kernel /kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.17-gentoo-r7 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda6  doscsi

initrd /initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.17-gentoo-r7

title=Possible Windows P1

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1

title=Possible Windows P2

rootnoverify (hd0,1)

makeactive

chainloader +1
```

/etc/fstab

```
/dev/sda3    /boot    ext2    defaults       1 2

/dev/sda5    none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/sda6    /    ext3    defaults       0 1

none        /proc     proc    defaults          0 0

none        /dev/shm  tmpfs   defaults          0 0

```

qualche idea su cosa posso controllare ancora ?

----------

## crisandbea

con udev come stai messo???  mi spiego meglio lo hai installato??? non è che hai aggiornato e non hai dato etc-update???

ciao

----------

## Cristian75

Guarda sicome non sono molto esperto se mi spieghi cosa devo fare ti do tutte le info che vuoi 

cmq udev dovrebbe essere apposto etc-update lo dato quindi credo che sia tutto apposto 

proprio non capisco dove sia il problema ho anche un altro portatile con gentoo che funziona regolarment...

----------

## Onip

coi kernel 2.6.19 ci sono stati parecchi cambiamenti per quanto riguarda i controller, io darei una controllatina al .config che stai usando

----------

## Cristian75

Salve posto qualche setaggio per fare capire meglio a me sembra tutto ok 

lspci

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G70 [GeForce Go 7600] (rev a1)

05:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)

07:06.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCIxx12 Cardbus Controller

07:06.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments PCIxx12 OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller

07:06.2 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments 5-in-1 Multimedia Card Reader (SD/MMC/MS/MS PRO/xD)

07:06.3 Class 0805: Texas Instruments PCIxx12 SDA Standard Compliant SD Host Controller

07:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation PRO/100 VE Network Connection (rev 02)

localhost cristian #

```

cat /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86-2.6.19-gentoo-r5 | grep -i "sata"

```
CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

# CONFIG_SATA_SVW is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_MV is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_NV is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SX4 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VIA is not set

CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE=y

```

cristian@localhost ~ $ cat /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86-2.6.19-gentoo-r5 | grep -i "ata"

```
# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA=m

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_TAGGED_QUEUE=y

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_LINKED_COMMANDS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_MAX_TAGS=16

# Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers

CONFIG_ATA=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

# CONFIG_SATA_SVW is not set

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_SATA_MV is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_NV is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SX4 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VIA is not set

CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE=y

# CONFIG_PATA_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5535 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CYPRESS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_EFAR is not set

CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ISAPNP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX is not set

CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX=y

CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX=y

# CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87410 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PCMCIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_QDI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIL680 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB=y

# CONFIG_ATARI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_RODATA is not set

```

con il kernel funzionante do un lsmod 

```
localhost cristian # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

rtc                     8660  0

e100                   24036  0

mii                     3008  1 e100

sdhci                  11200  0

mmc_core               14560  1 sdhci

snd_hda_intel          11956  0

snd_hda_codec         101120  1 snd_hda_intel

snd_pcm                45156  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

intel_agp              15292  1

agpgart                17888  1 intel_agp

snd_timer              14212  1 snd_pcm

snd                    30564  4 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc          6024  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

yenta_socket           17516  0

rsrc_nonstatic          8256  1 yenta_socket

pcmcia_core            23284  2 yenta_socket,rsrc_nonstatic

megaraid_sas           19756  0

megaraid_mbox          23024  0

megaraid_mm             7200  1 megaraid_mbox

aacraid                41952  0

sx8                    12940  0

DAC960                 55368  0

cciss                  24772  0

cpqarray               16004  0

3w_9xxx                26084  0

3w_xxxx                21152  0

mptfc                   8904  0

scsi_transport_fc      18592  1 mptfc

mptspi                 11532  0

mptscsih               13856  2 mptfc,mptspi

mptbase                35968  3 mptfc,mptspi,mptscsih

atp870u                25120  0

dc395x                 25488  0

sim710                  3044  0

53c700                 20548  1 sim710

qla1280               111500  0

imm                     9032  0

parport                21832  1 imm

dmx3191d                9216  0

sym53c8xx              56500  0

qlogicfas408            3584  0

aha152x                27792  0

aha1740                 5984  0

BusLogic               57780  0

aic7xxx               132084  0

aic79xx               163960  0

scsi_transport_spi     13888  7 mptspi,53c700,dmx3191d,sym53c8xx,aha152x,aic7xxx,aic79xx

sg                     21884  0

nfs                    79276  0

lockd                  41416  1 nfs

sunrpc                100540  2 nfs,lockd

jfs                   143884  0

dm_mirror              14128  0

dm_mod                 36024  1 dm_mirror

pdc_adma                6180  0

sata_mv                12712  0

ata_piix                8036  3

ahci                   10756  0

sata_qstor              6372  0

sata_vsc                5380  0

sata_uli                4772  0

sata_sis                5188  0

sata_sx4                9732  0

sata_nv                 6212  0

sata_via                5636  0

sata_svw                4900  0

sata_sil24              7780  0

sata_sil                6408  0

sata_promise            7748  0

libata                 40044  15 pdc_adma,sata_mv,ata_piix,ahci,sata_qstor,sata_vsc,sata_uli,sata_sis,sata_sx4,sata_nv,sata_via,sata_svw,sata_sil24,sata_sil,sata_promise

sbp2                   15848  0

ohci1394               25456  0

ieee1394               55416  2 sbp2,ohci1394

sl811_hcd               8960  0

ohci_hcd               14468  0

uhci_hcd               16296  0

usb_storage            55456  0

usbhid                 31488  0

ehci_hcd               21608  0

usbcore                80448  7 sl811_hcd,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,usbhid,ehci_hcd

```

sicuramante sbaglio io in qualcosa ma non capisco dove...

----------

## OnlyTux

Ciao io sono l'ultimo arrivato, ma avevo anch'io sul pc con hd sata lo stesso problema.

Io ho risolto disabilitando questa opzione del DMA suggerita dalla guida ufficiale:

```
Codice 8: Attivare DMA

  Device Drivers --->

  ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support --->

    [*] Generic PCI bus-master DMA support

    [ ]   Use PCI DMA by default when available #disabilitato

```

Spero di essere stato utile.

Ciao

OnlyTux

----------

## Scen

Il problema è che hai attivato sia

 Device Drivers  ---> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support  ---> Support for SATA (disattivalo all'istante  :Twisted Evil:  , va in conflitto con la successiva)

che

 Device Drivers  ---> Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers (voce corretta)

----------

## Cristian75

Grazie ragazzi ora provo e vi faccio sapere...

----------

## crisandbea

 *Cristian75 wrote:*   

> Grazie ragazzi ora provo e vi faccio sapere...

 

segui la via indicata da Scen.  il problema è quello, ecco il perchè ti chiedevo la configurazione del kernel.

ciao

----------

## Cristian75

dopo varie prove sono riuscito a far partire il pc pero mi da un errore molto lungo al boot e non mi carica la eth0

pare un errore di udev ora provo a disabilitare il dma come suggerito...

sicuramente sbaglio qualcosa...

----------

## crisandbea

 *Cristian75 wrote:*   

> dopo varie prove sono riuscito a far partire il pc pero mi da un errore molto lungo al boot e non mi carica la eth0
> 
> pare un errore di udev ora provo a disabilitare il dma come suggerito...
> 
> sicuramente sbaglio qualcosa...

 

udev nn è = DMA.

magari hai una versione vecchia di udev, o devi aggiornare qulacosa.

ciao

----------

## Cristian75

Rieccomi vi posto il messaggio di errore che mi da il pc al boot 

spero che possa servire

```
BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at virtual address 00000000

 printing eip:

f9676cc3

*pde = 00000000

Oops: 0002 [#1]

SMP 

Modules linked in: yenta_socket rsrc_nonstatic pcmcia_core snd_hda_intel snd_hda_codec snd_pcm snd_timer snd snd_page_alloc nvidiafb intel_agp agpgart e100 mii sdhci mmc_core i2c_i801 i2c_core pcspkr lpfc megaraid_sas megaraid_mbox megaraid_mm aacraid sx8 DAC960 cciss cpqarray 3w_9xxx 3w_xxxx mptfc scsi_transport_fc mptspi mptscsih mptbase atp870u dc395x sim710 53c700 qla1280 dmx3191d sym53c8xx qlogicfas408 aha152x aha1740 BusLogic aic7xxx aic79xx scsi_transport_spi tg3 e1000 nfs lockd sunrpc jfs raid10 raid1 raid0 dm_mirror dm_mod sbp2 ohci1394 ieee1394 sl811_hcd usbhid ohci_hcd uhci_hcd usb_storage ehci_hcd usbcore

CPU:    0

EIP:    0060:[<f9676cc3>]    Not tainted VLI

EFLAGS: 00010202   (2.6.19-gentoo-r5 #1)

eax: 00000007   ebx: c234c280   ecx: 00000001   edx: 00000000

esi: 00000000   edi: c2386b88   ebp: f7edd000   esp: f7831cc8

ds: 007b   es: 007b   ss: 0068

Process modprobe (pid: 8086, ti=f7831000 task=f782b560 task.ti=f7831000)

Stack: c2386880 f9677a4d f968104a f9680fef c2251b0c 00010000 ffffffff c234c280 

       c234c2a4 dff5e448 00010000 c2251b18 000052d0 00000004 00010000 ffffffff 

       00000000 37af0000 c2251b18 c2251b0c 00010000 c2251ac0 00010000 f95fb858 

Call Trace:

 [<f9677a4d>] <0> [<f95fb858>] <0> [<f95fb8ca>] <0> [<f95e6c80>] <0> [<f967684c>] <0> [<f95e75af>] <0> [<f95e668b>] <0> [<f95e676d>] <0> [<c0290979>] <0> [<c02edf63>] <0> [<c02ee13a>] <0> [<c02ee195>] <0> [<c02ed523>] <0> [<c02ede6c>] <0> [<c02ee13a>] <0> [<c02ed8a6>] <0> [<c02ee386>] <0> [<c0290b10>] <0> [<f9530017>] <0> [<c01336a2>] <0> [<c0102bd9>] <0> [<c038007b>] <0> =======================

Code: f9 02 b8 8b 0f 68 f9 eb 17 ba 90 0f 68 f9 eb 35 83 e1 0f ba 93 0f 68 f9 83 f9 02 b8 9d 0f 68 f9 0f 45 d0 eb 20 f6 43 15 10 74 03 <83> 0a 04 83 e1 0f ba a1 0f 68 f9 83 f9 02 b8 ab 0f 68 f9 eb e0 

EIP: [<f9676cc3>]  SS:ESP 0068:f7831cc8
```

io personalmente non ci capisco una cippa...

grazie a tutti

----------

## randomaze

 *Cristian75 wrote:*   

> Rieccomi vi posto il messaggio di errore che mi da il pc al boot 

 

Sembrerebbe che stai caricando un modulo che genera un kernel oops. Sarebbe meglio che cercassi di individuarlo ed evitassi di caricarlo (o ricompilando il kernel con l'opzione disattiva oppure mettendo il modulo in questione in blacklist)

Per configurare il kernel hai usato genkernel?

----------

## Cristian75

Si ho usato genkernel 

siccome non sono molto esperto mi spiegate un attimo come posso fare per individuare il modulo che da quel problema...

dinuovo grazie a tutti ragazzi...

----------

## randomaze

 *Cristian75 wrote:*   

> Si ho usato genkernel 
> 
> siccome non sono molto esperto mi spiegate un attimo come posso fare per individuare il modulo che da quel problema...
> 
> dinuovo grazie a tutti ragazzi...

 

Controlla i log del kernel, presumibilmente sono le righe immediatamente superiori l'errore.

Comuqnue mi sembra tutto molto strano, a guardare il tuo lsmod mi sembra ci sia decisamente troppa roba. 

Che servizi carichi all'avvio?

Cosa contiene il tuo autoload?

Con che riga avvii il kernel?

----------

## Cristian75

Ma guarda ora non sono sulla mia gentoo cmq ho appena installato il sistema operativo e non carico nulla in autoload

mi carica tutto udev 

il kernel lo avvio con

```
kernel /kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.19-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda6  doscsi vga=792 splash=silent 
```

cmq dopo cena vedo di mettermi al lavoro  :Smile: 

azzo ormai ho ricompilato il kernel almeno una decina di volte  :Sad: 

dai log del kernel non riesco ad individuare dove sia il problema...

dinuovo grazie raga ci si sente dopo cena...

----------

## Scen

Prova a togliere il doscsi dai parametri che passi al kernel, per sicurezza.

----------

## Cristian75

no nulla da fare sempre lo stesso problema... 

una domanda ma senza doscsi non dovrebbe non fare il boot ?

----------

## Cristian75

Sembra che il problema sia dovuto alla sezione sound del kernel...

domani finisco il tutto e vi ccio sapere...

grazie a tutti per il supporto...

Confermo il problema era dovuto ad un modulo della scheda sonora 

cmq i problemi non sono ancora finiti...

grazie a tutti

----------

